# HMS Acteon



## jondan

Is there anyone who served on HMS Acteon 1950-53 based in Simonstown.
My name is j.daniell.
contact me: [email protected]
jondan


----------



## Freo

When I was a Sea Cadet, based in Cape Town, we did a round trip from Simonstown to Cape Town on HMS Mounts Bay. The badge of HMS Actaeon is painted on wall of the drydock


----------



## Raymond24

Freo said:


> When I was a Sea Cadet, based in Cape Town, we did a round trip from Simonstown to Cape Town on HMS Mounts Bay. The badge of HMS Actaeon is painted on wall of the drydock


We were in dry dock 1952 and my buddy painted his name in big letters... BILL WHEATLEY..is that still there?
We had just come back from being up the Congo and the fresh water had cleaned off the barnacles.
Saved us a lot of work


----------

